

A 28-Year-Old Allegedly Stole 130 Million Card Numbers; 'Get Rich or Die Tryin' - pmikal
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125053669921337753.html

======
chrischen
> Federal investigators say Mr. Gonzalez is a high-school graduate and self-
> taught programmer

Taught himself everything but ethics eh?

------
mcantor
From the Wired article:

    
    
      That undercover operation, known as "Operation Firewall," led to the arrest of 28 members of the site in October 2004. After the site went down, Gonzalez changed his nick to "Segvec" and moved to Miami where he allegedly resumed his life of crime under the nose of authorities who were in pursuit of "Segvec," while being ignorant of the fact that he was their old informant.
    

Incredible... like something out of a movie!

~~~
mahmud
So he was a snitch? ouch! he is really gonna hate prison :-(

------
pmikal
More on Wired:

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/08/tjx-hacker-
charged-...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/08/tjx-hacker-charged-with-
heartland/)

